# Just for FUN. What's this a picture of???



## dennybeall (Jun 11, 2016)

Interesting object.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 11, 2016)

Something in the back of my refrigerator.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2016)

Some sort of marine life.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 11, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Some sort of marine life.


I think we might both be correct.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2016)

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Some sort of marine life.
> ...



You keep your fridge in the ocean?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 11, 2016)

A Tennis Ball.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 12, 2016)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


no, but stuff from the ocean goes in the fridge.


----------



## baturn (Jun 12, 2016)

Just add to Dark Shadows guess - dog's tennis ball.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 12, 2016)

Yep. I second the tennis ball.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 12, 2016)

What under Trump's pompadour.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 12, 2016)

480Sparky is the closest so far.......


----------



## rlemert (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks to me like a bit of a concrete waste-water channel with algae growing on it.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 12, 2016)

rlemert said:


> Looks to me like a bit of a concrete waste-water channel with algae growing on it.


Half right - it is algae.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 12, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> rlemert said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like a bit of a concrete waste-water channel with algae growing on it.
> ...


Then I'm completely right?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2016)

The prop of the cocoon used in the movie cocoon... the fountain of youth, alien movie.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular (Jun 12, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> rlemert said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like a bit of a concrete waste-water channel with algae growing on it.
> ...



Those are some moldy balls.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 13, 2016)

Before things get any further out of control - it's the side of a Manatee. The picture was taken through the underwater window at the Ellie Schiller State Wildlife Park in Homosassa, Florida.
The windows need cleaning..................


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


>


We're there any old people acting silly and swimming in the water with it?


----------

